# Best Digital Camera @ Rs.15k-20k [URGENT]



## navino87 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi guys... 

I am planning to get an digital camera with my budget of Rs.15k-20k which has every thing in it... I really dono much about digi cams... Please help me out in getting out the best one...

My father is asking to get Olympus Digital Camera, he tells tat it might be good compared to others...

Please tell me the brand n model name...

Thanks in advance...
__________
Please help me out geeks... Its really very urgent...

I have some cameras in mind :

Canon IXUS 900Ti Digital Camera
Canon Powershot A640 

Are they good enough for me??? Is there any other best choice???


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 6, 2007)

i always prefer Sony and Nikon as i had some bad experience with Canon recently... With ur budget u can easily Sony W100.... if it is for home use and just clicking.,,. go for W50... or Nikon L5...

presently i like Nikon L5 as it gives a great Digital Zoom of 5X compared to 3X in all other mid range cams...


----------



## soham (Jan 6, 2007)

Go for the the Canon A640. Its the best you can get for your budget. Its got an amazing *10 MP sensor* and 4x zoom along with moving recording at 640*480 at 30 fps. The pictures taken are great. Best of all its available at a street price of 16k. The cheapest amidst the 10 MP lot. You wont regret buying this.


----------



## navino87 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks a lot man...

what about Canon IXUS 900Ti here is the review of it :
*www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Canon_IXUS_900Ti_Digital_Camera/551-77304-572-1.html


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 6, 2007)

for noirmal use never go for megapixel... u will never take pics in that MP .. i have a 8MP Nikon but when i take pic i take in either 3 or 5 .. only when i need for graphics purpose... i take in 8MP... 8MP pics takes a lot of disc space and u will never want to resize them to save them in ur HDD... i always prefer Digital Zoom instead of MP


----------



## soham (Jan 6, 2007)

Digital Zoom sucks. Its better to take your image at full resolution and latter crop the image than use digital zoom and get a pixelated picture. Canon IXUS is a good camera as well but doesnt offer the value for money that A640 does. Check these reviews out :

*www.tech2.com/india/topstuff/midrange/the-best-compact-camera-of-2006/3492/0
*www.tech2.com/india/topstuff/midrange/the-best-compact-camera-of-2006/3492/1
*www.tech2.com/india/topstuff/midrange/the-best-compact-camera-of-2006/3492/2

The first page is for Fujifilm Finepix F30, the second for Canon PowerShot A710 IS and the third for Canon PowerShot A640.

If you need superzooms, look here:

*www.tech2.com/india/topstuff/prosumer/the-best-superzoom-camera-of-2006/3529/0
__________
The good thing about is that its got 6x optical zoom and optical image stabilization.
__________
I meant the PowerShot A710 IS in my last post.


----------



## navino87 (Jan 6, 2007)

Canon PowerShot A640 is good, but it has 4 AA batery where as in IXUS 900Ti it has NB-5L Li-ion battery.

Is it good to go with AA bateries???

Also my dad is asking tat, why dont you go for Olympus Digital Camera... 

I dono wat to tell him  Is there any good cam in Olympus???


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 6, 2007)

i m sorry i used the work Digital Zoom... always go for Optical Zoom... i always prefer that


----------



## gmanog (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi
Canon is the number one in camera making now, its accepted world wide. For your budget you can try Canon S3 IS (IS stands for image stabilisation), it may cost you around 20k in grey market. With Indian warrenty may be little bit more. 
Canon and Nikon is the market leaders, followed by Sony.

10 mega pixel is not at all necessary for a home user (even not for many pros).

Digital ZOOM is waste, you can do that in your system (using programes like Photoshop)

Read reviews from *www.dpreview.com/
they are reputed reviewers. 

PS: I own a Sony H2, which is equalent to Canon Canon S2 IS. Its also good for home users.


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 6, 2007)

@ gmanog... can u post a pic u took from H2... i am planning to buy that otherwise H5.. 

I prefer Nikon as i use that (p1)... For home use i will say L5 is better as it also gives 5X optical Zoom and good 6MP lens


----------



## gmanog (Jan 6, 2007)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> @ gmanog... can u post a pic u took from H2... i am planning to buy that otherwise H5..
> 
> I prefer Nikon as i use that (p1)... For home use i will say L5 is better as it also gives 5X optical Zoom and good 6MP lens


 
H5 is same as H2 only the LCD is bigger and brighter, so do not waste money on that Just go for H2 (5000 rs is the difference).

I dont know how to post a picture here, please help.


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 6, 2007)

Try to post it in imageshack.us and give the link or thumbnail here


----------



## soham (Jan 6, 2007)

navino87 said:
			
		

> Canon PowerShot A640 is good, but it has 4 AA batery where as in IXUS 900Ti it has NB-5L Li-ion battery.
> 
> Is it good to go with AA bateries???
> 
> ...



AA batteries arent any problem as long as they can give a decent no. of shots during their lifetime. Try to use alkaline batteries for maximum battery lifetime. Olymus cameras are not bad but i havent seen anything special from them in recent times. You can check the details in the site below for more:

*www.jjmehta.com/


----------



## gmanog (Jan 7, 2007)

soham said:
			
		

> AA batteries arent any problem as long as they can give a decent no. of shots during their lifetime. Try to use alkaline batteries for maximum battery lifetime. Olymus cameras are not bad but i havent seen anything special from them in recent times. You can check the details in the site below for more:
> 
> *www.jjmehta.com/


 
Hi
You can not use regular AA batteries with the digital cameras, you should either use Alkaline batteries are rechargable batteries. Latest Digital Cameras can take upto 400 pictures using recharged batteries.

Personally I feel the cameras which accept AA batteries are better, if the batteries run out, we can buy Alaline batteries and use it. Alkaline batteries are available everywhere. NB-5L Li-ion battery are not available in petty shops  (they are costly and only available with the camera dealers) . So AA batteries are my choice.
__________


			
				ajayashish said:
			
		

> Try to post it in imageshack.us and give the link or thumbnail here


instead you can go to flickr.com and search pioctures, there will be camera option, you can chose pictures taken with Sony H2, there you go.
If I am fortunate you can see my pictures also.


----------



## navino87 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot to every members who have replied to my post...

I have finally got Canon IXUS 900Ti... Due to the lack of time to take decision n many completion I bought it...

Wat do you think about it???


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 7, 2007)

post some pics u have taken in different modes


----------



## 47shailesh (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Today i bought Canon PowerShot A710 IS it has 6x optical zoom...
7.1 MP and photo are just awesome.. Anyone will love this camera


----------

